# 2004-2005 Grizzlies Player of the Game Thread



## GNG

*November 3. Memphis 91 Washington 103 * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
19 points (9-17 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals










*Pau Gasol* 
17 points (4-8 FG) 9 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 5. Memphis 81 Houston 89 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
21 points (7-14 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals 4 blocks










*Bonzi Wells* 
15 points (4-10 FG) 4 steals


----------



## GNG

*November 6. Memphis 88 Dallas 112 * 










*Stromile Swift* 
16 points (6-15 FG) 11 rebounds 3 blocks










*Earl Watson* 
14 points (6-12 FG) 7 assists 6 rebounds










*Pau Gasol* 
18 points (7-14 FG) 4 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*Re: Re: 2004-2005 Grizzlies Player of the Game Thread*

*November 9. Memphis 87 Houston 90 * 










*Stromile Swift* 
18 points (3-9 FG) 3 rebounds










*Pau Gasol* 
15 points (4-7 FG) 6 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*November 10. Memphis 110 LA Lakers 87 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
22 points (6-11 FG) 7 rebounds 4 assists 2 steals










*Shane Battier* 
18 points (6-10 FG) 6 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*November 12. Memphis 96 Golden State 67 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
14 points (6-8 FG) 11 rebounds 5 blocks










*Jason Williams* 
12 points (5-8 FG) 5 assists 4 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*November 14. Memphis 113 Seattle 118 * 










*Mike Miller* 
18 points (7-8 FG) 3 assists










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (9-17 FG) 3 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 17. Memphis 101 Portland 82 * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
24 points (11-18 FG) 2 rebounds 3 assists










*Pau Gasol* 
15 points (5-5 FG) 10 rebounds 4 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 19. Memphis 105 Sacramento 107 * 










*Stromile Swift* 
23 points (9-11 FG) 4 rebounds 










*Pau Gasol* 
17 points (5-13 FG) 18 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*November 20. Memphis 100 Golden State 87 * 










*Stromile Swift* 
20 points (6-17 FG) 12 rebounds 2 blocks 2 steals










*Bonzi Wells* 
17 points (5-9 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 22. Memphis 93 San Antonio 90 * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
26 points (10-17 FG) 2 rebounds 3 steals










*Lorenzen Wright* 
10 points (4-8 FG) 10 rebounds 2 blocks










*Brian Cardinal* 
13 points (6-14 FG) 7 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*November 26. Memphis 90 Minnesota 115 * 



*Mike Miller* 
19 points (7-9 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists



*Pau Gasol* 
17 points (7-11 FG) 7rebounds


----------



## GNG

*November 24. Memphis 84 Seattle 93 * 



*Shane Battier* 
12 points (5-11 FG) 5 rebounds



*Mike Miller* 
10 points (4-10 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 28. Memphis 85 Dallas 98 * 










*Mike Miller* 
20 points (8-14 FG) 4 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## GNG

*November 30. Memphis 93 Sacramento 98 * 










*Mike Miller* 
25 points (10-14 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks










*Pau Gasol*
24 points (10-24 FG) 13 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 1. Memphis 82 New York 90 * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
16 points (6-12 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists










*Mike Miller*
11 points (5-11 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 3. Memphis 94 Philadelphia 86 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
34 points (12-19 FG) 15 rebounds 2 assists 3 blocks










*Mike Miller*
19 points (7-12 FG) 5 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals 










*Mike Fratello*
Earned 1st win as Memphis Head Coach


----------



## GNG

*December 4. Memphis 91 Orlando 96 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
20 points (8-17 FG) 6 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks










*James Posey*
15 points (5-10 FG) 4 rebounds 










*Stromile Swift*
16 points (5-7 FG) 5 rebounds 2 blocks 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*December 7. Memphis 96 New York 88 * 










*Earl Watson* 
22 points (9-10 FG) (career high) 5 assists 3 rebounds 2 steals










*Mike Miller*
20 points (8-13 FG) 2 assists 










*Pau Gasol*
16 points (5-13 FG) 8 rebounds 7 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*December 8. Memphis 97 Atlanta 89 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (7-13 FG) 7 rebounds 










*Stromile Swift*
13 points (5-6 FG) 6 rebounds 5 blocks 










*Mike Miller *
13 points (5-7 FG) 3 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 10. Memphis 84 Miami 92 * 










*Lorenzen Wright* 
18 points (7-17 FG) 11 rebounds 










*Pau Gasol*
12 points (5-15 FG) 11 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*December 11. Memphis 72 Detroit 68 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
20 points (9-17 FG) 8 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks










*Earl Watson*
11 points (4-7 FG) 5 assists 2 steals 2 blocks










*Shane Battier*
8 points (1-6 FG) 8 rebounds (4 off) 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*December 13. Memphis 86 Cleveland 92 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
19 points (8-14 FG) 7 rebounds 5 assists










*Lorenzen Wright*
16 points (8-11 FG) 10 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*December 15. Memphis 88 Chicago 96 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (9-14 FG) 2 rebounds 5 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*December 17. Memphis 89 New Jersey 84 * 










*Jason Williams* 
27 points (9-14 FG) 6 assists 2 steals










*Pau Gasol* 
16 points (6-12 FG) 12 rebounds 3 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 19. Memphis 92 LA Clippers 82 * 










*Jason Williams* 
17 points (6-11 FG) 7 assists 2 rebounds










*Pau Gasol* 
20 points (6-11 FG) 8 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*December 20. Memphis 82 LA Clippers 72 * 










*Shane Battier* 
17 points (5-10 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists










*Pau Gasol* 
14 points (5-18 FG) 11 rebounds 5 blocks 2 assists










*Jason Williams* 
12 points (4-10 FG) 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 22. Memphis 99 Golden State 109 * 










*James Posey* 
22 points (7-16 FG) 7 rebounds










*Pau Gasol* 
19 points (6-10 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*December 23. Memphis 102 Phoenix 109 * 










*Mike Miller* 
22 points (10-16 FG) 7 rebounds










*Jason Williams* 
21 points (8-15 FG) 9 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*December 27. Memphis 96 LA Clippers 76 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (9-13 FG) 8 rebounds 2 assists










*Bonzi Wells* 
18 points (7-17 FG) 2 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*December 29. Memphis 117 Boston 109 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (6-13 FG) 11 rebounds 5 assists










*Bonzi Wells* 
18 points (8-13 FG) 2 rebounds 4 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 1. Memphis 104 Minnesota 95 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
23 points (9-10 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks










*Earl Watson* 
20 points (7-10 FG, 5-5 3PT) 3 rebounds 8 assists 6 turnovers 










*Bonzi Wells* 
18 points (7-13 FG) 8 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 3. Memphis 92 Utah 82 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
25 points (9-15 FG) 10 rebounds 3 assists










*Shane Battier* 
20 points (7-10 FG) 3 rebounds 8 assists 6 turnovers


----------



## GNG

*January 6. Memphis 101 Detroit 79 * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
23 points (9-15 FG) 3 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals










*Mike Miller* 
17 points (7-9 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 7. Memphis 84 New Orleans 76 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
20 points (6-12 FG) 11 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks










*Shane Battier* 
19 points (7-9 FG) 10 rebounds 5 blocks 










*Mike Miller* 
16 points (8-13 FG) 4 rebounds 4 assists


----------



## GNG

*January 11. Memphis 85 Indiana 86 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
31 points (12-19 FG) 7 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals 4 blocks










*Bonzi Wells* 
20 points (7-12 FG) 6 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*January 14. Memphis 109 Charlotte 89 * 










*Pau Gasol* 
19 points (6-17 FG) 5 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks










*James Posey* 
17 points (5-12 FG) 7 rebounds 4 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 15. Memphis 101 Milwaukee 82 * 









*Jason Williams*
27 points (9-17 FG) 8 assists 2 rebounds 5 steals










*Pau Gasol* 
22 points (8-19 FG) 8 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks










*Bonzi Wells* 
21 points (8-14 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 17. Memphis 99 Houston 80 * 









*Stromile Swift*
18 points (6-9 FG) 6 rebounds










*Pau Gasol* 
14 points (5-9 FG) 9 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*January 19. Memphis 88 Phoenix 79 * 









*Bonzi Wells*
16 points (7-14 FG) 9 rebounds 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 21. Memphis 82 Denver 92 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
17 points (7-10 FG) 7 rebounds










*James Posey*
15 points (5-7 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists


----------



## GNG

*January 22. Memphis 110 Utah 94 * 










*Pau Gasol*
23 points (7-12 FG) 3 rebounds










*Earl Watson*
12 points (5-5 FG) 6 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 25. Memphis 95 Orlando 83 * 










*Stromile Swift*
18 points (8-16 FG) 9 rebounds 2 steals 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*January 26. Memphis 111 Cleveland 117 * 










*Mike Miller*
28 points (11-16 FG) 5 rebounds 3 assists 









*Jason Williams*
20 points (7-12 FG) 7 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*January 29. Memphis 84 Atlanta 83 * 










*Jason Williams*
23 points (9-14 FG) 2 rebounds 8 assists 









*Mike Miller*
21 points (10-21 FG) 5 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*January 31. Memphis 98 New Orleans 91 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
19 points (7-10 FG) 11 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks









*Stromile Swift*
19 points (5-8 FG) 5 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*February 1. Memphis 108 Phoenix 97 * 










*Dahntay Jones*
17 points (6-12 FG, 4-4 3PT) 2 rebounds









*Jason Williams*
19 points (7-18 FG) 2 rebounds 8 assists









*Stromile Swift*
16 points (7-10 FG) 11 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*February 3. Memphis 103 LA Clippers 106 * 










*Mike Miller*
16 points (6-10 FG) 2 rebounds 5 assists









*Lorenzen Wright*
14 points (6-10 FG) 10 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*February 8. Memphis 108 Minnesota 96 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
18 points (9-11 FG) 12 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals









*Stromile Swift*
18 points (9-15 FG) 3 rebounds 4 steals 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*February 9. Memphis 98 Philadelphia 95 * 










*Dahntay Jones*
23 points (6-11 FG) 2 rebounds 2 assists









*Stromile Swift*
17 points (5-12 FG) 4 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*February 11. Memphis 88 Portland 82 * 










*Stromile Swift*
23 points (7-15 FG) 8 rebounds 3 blocks









*Mike Miller*
22 points (9-14 FG) 4 rebounds 









*Bonzi Wells*
13 points (4-16 FG) 14 rebounds (career high) 3 steals 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*February 13. Memphis 73 Indiana 76 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
18 points (7-14 FG) 13 rebounds 2 assists









*Earl Watson*
16 points (7-13 FG) 3 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*February 16. Memphis 88 Boston 90 * 










*Stromile Swift*
19 points (5-10 FG) 4rebounds 2 steals 3 blocks









*Brian Cardinal*
17 points (3-8 FG) 4 rebounds 4 steals


----------



## GNG

*February 23. Memphis 83 Washington 93 * 










*Mike Miller*
16 points (6-15 FG) 8 rebounds 7 assists


----------



## GNG

*February 25. Memphis 94 Denver 97 * 










*Brian Cardinal*
28 points (10-20 FG) 7 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals









*Shane Battier*
17 points (6-11 FG) 9 rebounds 4 steals


----------



## GNG

*February 26. Memphis 84 San Antonio 82 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
19 points (9-18 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 1. Memphis 99 Golden State 97 * 










*Shane Battier*
25 points (10-17 FG) 10 rebounds









*Mike Miller*
19 points (6-10 FG) 9 rebounds 3 assists









*Brian Cardinal*
20 points (6-13 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 4. Memphis 86 Toronto 75 * 










*Shane Battier*
33 points (10-17 FG) (career-high) 6 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals









*Lorenzen Wright*
20 points (10-14 FG) (season-high) 15 rebounds 2 steals 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 7. Memphis 105 LA Clippers 102 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
23 points (8-12 FG) (season-high) 5 rebounds 2 steals

*Brian Cardinal*
20 points (6-12 FG) 3 rebounds 5 assists 2 steals










*Mike Miller*
17 points (6-9FG) 5 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*March 8. Memphis 82 Sacramento 82 * 










*Brian Cardinal*
15 points (5-6 FG) 6 assists (career-high) 3 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 11. Memphis 94 Utah 82 * 










*Mike Miller*
24 points (9-13 FG) 7 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals









*Brian Cardinal*
14 points (5-10 FG) 3 rebounds 4 assists 3 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 12. Memphis 66 Portland 80 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
21 points (9-14 FG) 12 rebounds 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 14. Memphis 104 Portland 83 * 










*Mike Miller*
27 points (8-12 FG) 2 rebounds 4 assists









*Lorenzen Wright*
19 points (7-9 FG) 9 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 17. Memphis 88 New Orleans 82 * 










*James Posey*
20 points (7-12 FG) 7 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals









*Earl Watson*
16 points (7-11 FG) 3 rebounds 8 assists


----------



## GNG

*March 18. Memphis 88 Minnesota 83 * 










*Jason Williams*
17 points (7-12 FG) 3 assists 









*James Posey*
12 points (3-11 FG) 10 rebounds 4 assists


----------



## GNG

*March 20. Memphis 91 Phoenix 97 * 










*Shane Battier*
20 points (8-10 FG) 5 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals









*Lorenzen Wright*
19 points (9-13 FG) 8 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*March 24. Memphis 105 New Jersey 96 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
20 points (8-8 FG) 10 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals









*Jason Williams*
20 points (8-9 FG) 2 rebounds 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*March 26. Memphis 85 New Orleans 96 * 










*Brian Cardinal*
17 points (5-13 FG) 8 rebounds 3 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 28. Memphis 86 Chicago 94 * 










*Bonzi Wells *
30 points (12-20 FG) 7 rebounds 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 29. Memphis 99 Seattle 102 * 










*Pau Gasol*
24 points (9-16 FG) 8 rebounds 2 steals









*Bonzi Wells*
17 points (7-12 FG) 4 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*April 1. Memphis 93 Milwaukee 82 * 










*Pau Gasol*
20 points (7-12 FG) 7 rebounds 6 assists 3 blocks









*Shane Battier*
18 points (6-14 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*April 3. Memphis 102 LA Lakers 82 * 










*Mike Miller*
22 points (7-14 FG) 6 rebounds 3 assists 

*Pau Gasol*
13 points (6-14 FG) 10 rebounds 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*April 5. Memphis 91 Denver 94 * 










*Pau Gasol*
18 points (7-11 FG) 7 rebounds 2 assists 









*Lorenzen Wright*
14 points (6-14 FG) 12 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*April 6. Memphis 104 Toronto 74 * 










*Pau Gasol*
26 points (10-14 FG) 9 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks









*Bonzi Wells*
21 points (6-11 FG) 9 rebounds


----------



## GNG

*April 8. Memphis 97 Miami 81 * 










*Mike Miller*
30 points (10-16 FG) 6 rebounds 2 steals









*Pau Gasol*
17 points (7-11 FG) 6 rebounds 4 assists 3 steals 6 blocks


----------



## GNG

*April 10. Memphis 102 Charlotte 95 * 










*Shane Battier*
25 points (8-13 FG) 11 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals 3 blocks









*Mike Miller*
21 points (8-15 FG) 5 rebounds 2 assists


----------



## GNG

*April 11. Memphis 89 Dallas 110 * 










*Lorenzen Wright*
18 points (7-12 FG) 7 rebounds 2 assists 









*Mike Miller*
13 points (5-9 FG) 5 rebounds 4 assists


----------



## GNG

*April 13. Memphis 92 Houston 100 * 










*Mike Miller*
37 points (15-24 FG) (career-high) 5 assists 









*Pau Gasol*
20 points (8-14 FG) 8 rebounds 4 blocks


----------



## GNG

*April 15. Memphis 102 Denver 111 * 










*Mike Miller*
17 points (6-13 FG) 5 assists


----------



## GNG

*April 16. Memphis 75 San Antonio 97 * 










*Pau Gasol*
17 points (6-13 FG) 5 assists 









*Stromile Swift*
15 points (5-10 FG) 4 rebounds 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*April 18. Memphis 94 San Antonio 92 * 










*Mike Miller*
28 points (12-21 FG) 9 rebounds (season-high) 2 assists 









*Pau Gasol*
20 points (8-12 FG) 6 rebounds 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*April 20. Memphis 88 Dallas 108 * 










*Pau Gasol*
18 points (8-9 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists


----------

